# The least known country in the world



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Which country is the least known in the world. Which country is unknown by most of us. For example I just recently discovered the country Guinea-Bissau also the Central African Republic, Swaziland, French Guyana, Tadjikistan and Togo are rated very high in my list of not-well-known countries.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Turkmenistan I just discovered today


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

French Guyana is not a country


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Why not?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Burkina Faso isn't too famous.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

Kiribati, Tuvalu, Nauru, Sao Tome and Principe, and San Marino.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

comoros (africa) and a bunch of south pacific islands are pretty unknown.


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

I always liked maps, atlas and geography, so I always knew many countries. However, when I thought I knew (or remembered) at least by name all of them, I discovered Burma (and this country is actually big and has 43 million people!!), Cote d'Ivoire (17.3 million people, also big) and Western Sahara (which seems to have been annexed by Morocco).
I'm talking about countries in continental mainland. About islands... :runaway:


----------



## mec26 (Nov 20, 2004)

Namibia (only a country since 1990), Mauritius, Surinam, Mauritania, Bhutan, etc. 
French Guiana is a french overseas department like La Reunion in the Indian Ocean, so it's technically part of France (they even use the euro).


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Federated States of Micronesia.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Leichstenstein {sp?} 
Also the Vatican..................everyone knows about it but many don't realize it is an independent country.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

French guyana is not a country because it's part of france


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

china


never heard before...


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

i think i know half of those countries you mentioned.

is there a country called Jersey (not US state)? i heard it somewhere but i am not sure.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Sen said:


> i think i know half of those countries you mentioned.
> 
> is there a country called Jersey (not US state)? i heard it somewhere but i am not sure.


never heard of it


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Liechtenstein is not so unknown - banks, money laundry and letterbox companies made it famous in the 90s.

There are big countries that a lot of people don't even know where they lie or how they look like Tchad, Mali, Benin, Turkmenistan... okay maybe you heard of them, but point them out exactly on the map, tell me one or two major cities (or the capital) and their size and pop...


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

ok i am very good with geography. Capital of Chad is N'Djamena pop. 303,000
Mali, Capital Bamako pop. 1,323,200 (metro. area) i dont know city proper
anyway Benin Capital is Porto Novo, pop. 206,000. I am only 14. I study a lot.
My country El Salvador is not well represented on the world map. It is smaller than the above countries. Yet the capital, San Salvador has 4,050,000 people or 4/6 of population pretty soon 4/7. According to latest estimate. I hate it when i ask someone like an American where El Salvador is and they say its in Africa or China.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

give me more questions, i love answering stuff like that!  want more info on el salvador? go to infoplease.com.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

el salvador is not a chinese province?????


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Never heard of East Timor until like 6 days ago.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

well no. El Salvador is in Central America/South America. It is not big.
Area 6,040 sq. mi. Pop. 6,789,560 Capital San Salvador
Where I live Ahuachapan pop. 165,000 in an area of 9 sq. mi.(we have little space)
i will try to post pics of my city soon.


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

Hmm. Nauru is unknown, but it's small. 
In big countries, it would have to be Moldova.


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

joaquin said:


> well no. El Salvador is in Central America/South America. It is not big.
> Area 6,040 sq. mi. Pop. 6,789,560 Capital San Salvador
> Where I live Ahuachapan pop. 165,000 in an area of 9 sq. mi.(we have little space)
> i will try to post pics of my city soon.


i have never heard of the country you are from...or the 2 below


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

joaquin : as me you seem to be a geographer and for us it's clear. But I was think about the avarage man on the street. 

El Salvador I remember very well from the endless civil war pics when I was a child (quite a while ago ). Since then it's really a bit forgotten, sad! Generally Central America is not that popular in knowledge (Honduras, Guatemala, Nicaragua are the biggest countries there but most people couldn't put them in the right order - especially not certain US foreign ministers of the past )


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

Sen said:


> is there a country called Jersey (not US state)? i heard it somewhere but i am not sure.


Maybe you're thinking of the British Channel island Jersey, though it's not a country...


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

Alsace


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Pakistan lol
or well you guys have bad views though lol


----------



## blackforest (Mar 14, 2005)

I'd say for me, some of the Caribbean islands are unknown.. although I do know a lot of them, but not all.

Burkina Faso I can never forget from school geography, because it has a funny meaning in Arabic 

My dad was a geography teacher, so yeah, I got a lot of these country questions and capitals quizzes at home


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

USA


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Most Underrated Country: Greece


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Here is my list of my least known country in the world.

Gambia, Cape Verde, Congo, Sierra Leone, Guyana, Eritrea, Burundi, Barbados, Lesotho, Central African Republic, Mauritania, Benin, Malawi, Togo, Malta, Chad, Equatorial Guinea, Tajikistan, Gabon, Zambia, Rwanda, Niger, Belarus, Mayotte, Western Sahara, Serbia and Montenegro, Guernsey, Liberia, Antigua and Barbuda, Grenada, Montserrat, Tokelau, Svalbard, Guinea-Bissau, Niue, Wallis and Futuna, and Benin.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

well now it has recovered from civil war and now we have a vibrant capital!
If only the tourists could get that through their head. If you were to come here everybody would be so friendly and nice. So the 1980's are done, war in Central America is done, the thing we need now is foreigners. Hopefully in 15 years ( i would be 29!) El Salvador will forget the tragedy of the past and MOVE ON!


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

I know theres a small country called Georgia.


----------



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow... the first country I thought of was Georgia too! What does that tell you?


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

M.Poirot said:


> Hmm. Nauru is unknown, but it's small.
> In big countries, it would have to be Moldova.


Nauru actually owned a few sites and skyscrapers (including Nauru House which was once Melbourne's tallest building) here until they were forced to sell them off - Nauru made a fair bit of money from phosphate mining (calcium phosphate is more commonly known as birdshit) and more recently, Australia sent a few illegal immigrants there while they awaited processing for refugee status/deportation.

I think a lot of the Pacific Island nations aren't very well known, and a few are actually under threat of sinking into the ocean.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Few people know that there is one tiny spanish speaking country in Africa - Equatorial Guinea.


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

every african country is a least known.... except south africa of course.


----------



## blackforest (Mar 14, 2005)

Jose Luis said:


> every african country is a least known.... except south africa of course.


And Egypt.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

blackforest said:


> And Egypt.


no egypt is widely known.

the biggest miconception about a nation is definetly Pakistan and i have so much proof!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

invincible said:


> Nauru actually owned a few sites and skyscrapers (including Nauru House which was once Melbourne's tallest building) here until they were forced to sell them off - Nauru made a fair bit of money from phosphate mining (calcium phosphate is more commonly known as birdshit) and more recently, Australia sent a few illegal immigrants there while they awaited processing for refugee status/deportation.
> 
> I think a lot of the Pacific Island nations aren't very well known, and a few are actually under threat of sinking into the ocean.



The Republic of Nauru also owns a a 40-story residential tower here in Honolulu, Hawaii. The buildings is very sleek actually!


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

Sudan is very famous for many other reasons than the Darfur.

it was the country where came the Black Pharaons that controlled the Egypt for many centuries before Christs.

it is the country where one of the most famous photographer of the whole world did fantastic shots in the 70's: Leni Riefensthal.

it is the country where Osama Bin Laden took refugee in the end of the 90's before the 9/11.

it was one of the first country to re-introduce the Islamic law, the Sharia in the beginnings of the 90's.

it is very rich of oil.

during the XIX Century many english explorers died in Sudan during the rise of the river Nile origins.

Bill Clinton president bombed the capital city Khartoum after terroristic attacks against Usa troops in the Gulf in the mid 90's.

...


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

Desven said:


> East-Timor is really not well-known,because this state excists only since 2002!


I would suggest that has a reasonable amount of media attention though. Australians will certainly know a fair amount about it.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

East Timor it was very knew worldwide, and was on the newspapers (not tabloids!) for many decades, cause the Indonesian Governement did an olocaust against that small half part of the Timor islands.
Indonesian killed some hundreds of thousands of Timor people.
the United Nation used troops for many years to try to stopped that massacre.

Timor was a Portuguese colony that was abandoned in the end of the 70's by the European occupiant.
The population, that didn't speak Indonesian, but Portuguese and have different traditons after 500 years of colonisation didn't want to became part of Indonesia State.
Suharto and Sukarno did a real olocaust.


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

countries like: Johnston Atoll, Tokelau, Niue, Svalbard, etc. are very unknown. atleast to me ...


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

gruber said:


> Sudan is very famous for many other reasons than the Darfur.
> 
> it was the country where came the Black Pharaons that controlled the Egypt for many centuries before Christs.
> 
> ...


Yeah i am actually suprised most people never heard of Sudan before, it's a hugecountry and has a very rich history.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

Johnston is part of Usa and is not a country. it is closed to tourist and used only by US Aviation.
Svalbard aren't a Country, but part of the Norway.
Tokelau aren't a Country but part of New Zealand.

Niue is the only one Country.


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

gruber said:


> Johnston is part of Usa and is not a country. it is closed to tourist and used only by US Aviation.
> Svalbard aren't a Country, but part of the Norway.
> Tokelau aren't a Country but part of New Zealand.
> 
> Niue is the only one Country.


Well at CIA.gov they are all placed as separate nations...


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

The least known large country in the world..... Wales


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

eddyk said:


> The least known large country in the world..... Wales


no way ... Wales is a popular country .. it became popular after Princess Diana died.. And BTW Wales isnt even a large country ..


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

DLL_4ever said:


> Well at CIA.gov they are all placed as separate nations...



at Cia are ignorants....deeply ignorants.
it crazy that the CIA, a Usa federal organisation they don't know that the JOhnston Atoll is PART OF U.S.A.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

eddyk said:


> The least known large country in the world..... Wales



mmmh...probalby in England...

in the rest of the world Wales is well know and famous for Rugby, mines, for the long strikes of 70's and 80's, some good football players as Giggs and Rush, some good bands as Stereophonics, SUper Furry Animals, Manic Street Preachers, the great tenor Stuart Burrows, for the beautiful Catherin Zeta Jones, for the great writer Dylan Thomas, Richard Burton....


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

gruber said:


> at Cia are ignorants....deeply ignorants.
> it crazy that the CIA, a Usa federal organisation they don't know that the JOhnston Atoll is PART OF U.S.A.


I agree they dont always give the right answers .. but it even says that Johnston Atoll is an "unincorporated territory of the US" .. so it is part of the US, but its also its own country ... right?


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

not right.
it is not part of the Federation of USA, but is governed by Usa, by Us Air Force.
it was part of Hawaiian kingdom, then when Usa occupied Hawaii, Johnston rested, "alone" in the middle of the Pacific.
during the II WW that atoll became very important during the battle against Japanese, cause it is exaclty in the half way from Japan and Western Usa!

after the end of the war the Usa occpied definitely the territory that Onu gave them.
they didn't incorporate Johnston for a simply reason:
they didnt' want tourist, cause is a strategic atoll in the mid of the Ocean!
during the 50's and 60's it was the HQ of the B52 nuclear bombardier on the road to URSS.
also today is a gigantic Air Forca base.

the civil plane can landind only for stop-over for fuel.
when i went there on the road from Hawaii to Cook Islands with the Continental Hoppers, we rested closed in the plane for 2 hours during the fuel operartion.
no one can go down from the plane. and the doors were closed.


similar thing happened also in another 3 or 4 atolls in the Marshall Ilands and in the old Atomic Area of Bikini Atoll.

still today, Usa aviation use Johnston for the test of the nuclear rockets, that leaved from Johston arrive in the Lagoon of Kwajaleen, in the Marshall Islands. (obviously they used the rockets without the nuclear bomb!)


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

gruber said:


> not right.
> it is not part of the Federation of USA, but is governed by Usa, by Us Air Force.
> it was part of Hawaiian kingdom, then when Usa occupied Hawaii, Johnston rested, "alone" in the middle of the Pacific.
> during the II WW that atoll became very important during the battle against Japanese, cause it is exaclty in the half way from Japan and Western Usa!
> ...


I see ... well said kay:


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

"mmmh...probalby in England..."


How can Wales not be famous in England....I mean come one seriously.


Wales is majorly unknown out of the major rugby nations.


So then anyone other than Gruber on here and outside of europe and Oceana heard of Wales?


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

DLL_4ever said:


> no way ... Wales is a popular country .. it became popular after Princess Diana died.. And BTW Wales isnt even a large country ..


Probably the largest one posted on this thread so far.


And anyway...I wasnt talking in size either.


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

eddyk said:


> Probably the largest on posted on this thread so far.
> 
> 
> And anyway...I wasnt talking in size either.


So what were you talking about? Population? .. Wales only has about 2.9 million people ... a country like Sudan, which is way bigger in size and has 40 million people, is i think, more unknown to the rest of the world than Wales...


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

I think that the most unknown "Country" of the world is the Principato di Seborga....

i think that no one here know it.

http://www.masterweb.it/seborga/


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

DLL_4ever said:


> So what were you talking about? Population? .. Wales only has about 2.9 million people ... a country like Sudan, which is way bigger in size and has 40 million people, is i think, more unknown to the rest of the world than Wales...


Not population either.

And I would be very surprised if I met anyone who hasnt heard of Sudan.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

...error


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

eddyk said:


> Not population either.
> 
> And I would be very surprised if I met anyone who hasnt heard of Sudan.


I'd be even more suprised if I met anyone who hasnt heard of Wales


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

DLL_4ever said:


> Well at CIA.gov they are all placed as separate nations...


The CIA's World Factobook (http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/index.html) is a great resource. I use it all the time. It isn't just a list of countries, but also territories. Go to the page for Johnston Atoll and you'll see the US flag next to the name. 

I think Molvania is one of the least known countries - for info on the country see this website - http://www.molvania.com.au/molvania/


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

Sen said:


> i think i know half of those countries you mentioned.
> 
> is there a country called Jersey (not US state)? i heard it somewhere but i am not sure.


There is a British Commonwealth Island named Jersey with its own flag on the La Manche Channel (or English Channel whatever you prefer) it is closely associated with the UK and of somewhat similar status to Aland Islands off the coast of Finland.
Among the least well known independent entities are:

Bhutan
Andorra
Lesotho
Sao Tome a Principe
Kiribati
Nauru
Benin 
Tonga
Vanuatu

There are virtually hundreds of small dependencies - enclaves, special autonomus regions, islands and the like people have no idea exist.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

Oriolus said:


> I think Molvania is one of the least known countries - for info on the country see this website - http://www.molvania.com.au/molvania/


There is no such country as Molvania it is a made up name and the website you gave adress to is a joke. If you look up the language phrases, you can instantly tell it is pure rubbish (provided you know something about Slavic linguistics). Neverthless you could deceive many people into thinking it actually exists.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

gruber said:


> I think that the most unknown "Country" of the world is the Principato di Seborga....
> 
> i think that no one here know it.
> 
> http://www.masterweb.it/seborga/


Principato di Seborga is not an internationally recognized independent state and officially it does not exist.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

DLL_4ever said:


> Well at CIA.gov they are all placed as separate nations...


You have to pay more attention to what you read


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

gruber said:


> at Cia are ignorants....deeply ignorants.
> it crazy that the CIA, a Usa federal organisation they don't know that the JOhnston Atoll is PART OF U.S.A.


Please read the source information before making any judgments.


----------



## lowrider (Apr 9, 2004)

East Turkistan (occupied by China)

Check it out:

http://www.uyghuramerican.org/


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

chris9 said:


> There is no such country as Molvania it is a made up name and the website you gave adress to is a joke. If you look up the language phrases, you can instantly tell it is pure rubbish (provided you know something about Slavic linguistics). Neverthless you could deceive many people into thinking it actually exists.


I was wondering if I'd fool anyone . Yeh, its good for a laugh though. It's created by a group of Australian comedians. They've realeased a second satiric travel guide for the south east Asian nation of Phaic Tan (http://www.jetlagtravel.com/phaic_tan/index.html)


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

Greenland










Flag:


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

EleGance said:


> Greenland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greenland belongs to Denmark , it is a dependency although with large degree of autonomy.
In my opinion, the least known dependency is St. Pierre & Miquelon - Territorial Collectivity of France off the coast of Canada.


----------



## Saranyu Saranopakul (Mar 10, 2005)

In my opinion is Brunei........
It's a muslim small country in the north of Borneo is land in the southeast asia..shares the island with Indonesia and Malaysia . It has a plenty of petrolium..I'm not sure it is a developed country on not...But it's very rich country like countries in the middle east 
(GDP per capita is $23,600 ).....but some world maps dont even have the name of its capital city (It's named BANDAR SERI BEGAWAN) 
pretty long I think!!!!


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

^everyone knows about Brunei in varying degrees (unless people have been living in a glass bubble for the last 50 years.. well, any US citizens are exempted from my critique for obvios reasons :weird: LOL :bleh:, but people outside the States should know better)! Why is Brunei important: because one of the richest men on earth (the Sultan of Brunei) is its sovereign!


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

lumpia said:


> ^everyone knows about Brunei in varying degrees (unless people have been living in a glass bubble for the last 50 years.. well, any US citizens are exempted from my critique for obvios reasons :weird: LOL :bleh:, but people outside the States should know better)! Why is Brunei important: because one of the richest men on earth (the Sultan of Brunei) is its sovereign!


I have to dissapoint you. I know about Brunei and as a matter of Fact the Sultan owns a building here in Manhattan :bleh: But I do not agree that this tiny state is important because of the person of the Sultan himself. Its presence is only noticed due to oil reserves.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

Forza Raalte said:


> Which country is the least known in the world. Which country is unknown by most of us. For example I just recently discovered the country Guinea-Bissau also the Central African Republic, Swaziland, French Guyana, Tadjikistan and Togo are rated very high in my list of not-well-known countries.


i knew all of those, and Turkmesitan.

how about Llivia..


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

chris9 said:


> There is a British Commonwealth Island named Jersey with its own flag on the La Manche Channel (or English Channel whatever you prefer) it is closely associated with the UK and of somewhat similar status to Aland Islands off the coast of Finland.
> Among the least well known independent entities are:
> 
> Bhutan
> ...


most of those are pretty WELL known, I would say... <RELATIVELY speaking of course.'

I mean, in terms of the thread... then I would say Vanuatu is a virtual superstar!! seriously. a Survivor show made there.... and even before that, it's not totally unheard of. same for most of those


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

eddyk said:


> "mmmh...probalby in England..."
> 
> 
> How can Wales not be famous in England....I mean come one seriously.
> ...


of course Wales is a relatively VERY well-known place in the large scheme of things, worldwide too


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

Desven said:


> East-Timor is really not well-known,because this state excists only since 2002!


of course East Timor is well-known... it's up there in the list. it's more well-known than dozens of other countries.... When I say well-known, I mean the pure sense of that term... around the world


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

fox1 said:


> i knew all of those, and Turkmesitan.
> 
> how about Llivia..


Llivia is not a country, it is Spanish territory and is in a similar situation as Ceuta - it is a Spanish enclave.


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Palau? Theres a lot of very small nations in the Pacific.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

Marsupilami said:


> have you heard about pitcairn island?


It is one of the few places in the Pacific region on the United Nations list of Non-Self-Governing Territories. It is a dependency of the United Kingdom, this thread is about the least known country, not a dependency.


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

Forza Raalte said:


> Sometimes it is astonoshing how little people know about geography.
> I'm 15 and people from my class were amazed how I could knew what was the capital of Cuba or where the city of Seoul is on a world map for example.


It's the same thing for me. My classmates are also astonised and wonder how come I know so much. Heck, they think that the capital of australia is Sydney or Melbourne! and they also think that ferrari is from Germany! So whenever a teacher asks for a capital or a general knowledge question, most of the times I'm the only one in class who can answer the questions. It seems that when it comes to general knowlege, teens here do not A LOT of things. Sigh...They only know what is in the textbook and don't know what is outside the textbook. If only there was such as thing as a general knowledge paper. :bash:


----------



## npinguy (Apr 15, 2004)

i found the same thing when i came to canada for the first time.


i was a SUPERSTAR in social studies whenever we did geography. As a kid I had a map about 3 meters wide on my wall.

As such, I knew the names of pretty much
a) every country
b) every capital
c) every sea
on the PLANET.

I don't anymore, obviously. Still - pretty much every single country mentioned in this thread I've heard of before. There were some territories I haven't heard of before but pretty much all the countries.



Still - let's stop with the mindless squabling. "Person a: I think it's country X." "Person b: NO WAY!! I've heard of X and that means EVERYONE'S heard of X!!"

Still I think I can do pretty good.

--------------------------------------------------

I'm not gonna name any South Pacific Island nations because I think that's boring. Here are my *top 5* in descending order:

5) Suriname (most people think they know every country in south america. This is not so and by the name I bet most would think this one is in africa)
4) Guyana (same reason as suriname)
3) Sao Tome & Principe (tiny island nation off the coast of africa.)

other countries in africa that some of you may have heard but most of you probably haven't: Benin, Gabon, Burundi


2) Faroe Islands. TECHNICALLY a territory of denmark, but i put it on the list simply because it's in europe. I think even the tiniest european countries like San Marino, Lichtenstein, Andorra, and Malta are fairly well known. Just because Europe is so saturated and everything is so close. But I don't think this is the case with Faroe Islands. Unless you're a soccer fan and follow things like the world cup qualifying, I bet most of you haven't even heard of Faroe islands



and the #1................



1) Lesotho. As far as I know the ONLY country on the entire planet that is land-locked and is surrounded by the same country on every single border. Lesotho is contained entirely within South Africa


----------



## Nacho_82 (Feb 13, 2005)

> 1) Lesotho. As far as I know the ONLY country on the entire planet that is land-locked and is surrounded by the same country on every single border. Lesotho is contained entirely within South Africa


San Marino and Vatican city are entirely surrounded by Italy


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

To know too much about geography can be dangerous: when I went to primary school with 7 my teacher was asking us in the very first hour: what's the longest river? - I answered the Nile and she said it's wrong, it's the Amazon - no, I said, I know that it's the Nile, the Amazon just has the most water flowing to the sea. - She got mad, wanted to prove that a 7-year old is always wrong and took a book... shit for her and me that I was right then (was in 75, nowadays the lenght of the rivers are in discussion again) - from then on she tried to make my life to hell, was tearing out my hair, beating me in sports and tried to make me ridiculous wherever possible.

My parents had to go to school several times (Calvin-like) and the teacher was complaining, that I just speak too much and always want to give the answer - my father asked: is he right at least? - Her answer: THAT'S the problem, he's ALWAYS right, he embarrasses me before the whole class! :lol:

To be honest, about the second part I only know since a few weeks ago my father told me about it


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Leichestern said:


> It's the same thing for me. My classmates are also astonised and wonder how come I know so much. Heck, they think that the capital of australia is Sydney or Melbourne! and they also think that ferrari is from Germany! So whenever a teacher asks for a capital or a general knowledge question, most of the times I'm the only one in class who can answer the questions. It seems that when it comes to general knowlege, teens here do not A LOT of things. Sigh...They only know what is in the textbook and don't know what is outside the textbook. If only there was such as thing as a general knowledge paper. :bash:


Well in my class thing are even worse I think. I follow Greek (which has no purpose at all) and someone in my class didn't even knew who was first: The Greeks or Columbus. Now that is worse.

No mather what your general knowledge is if you are studying hard you can get easily make it to the highest grade.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Here a lot of people also still think that Sao Paulo is the capital of Brazil... and that Kuala Lumpur exists a lot only know because of Sauber.


----------



## soulkorea (May 10, 2005)

MUSTANG KINGDOM btw Nepal and Tibet


----------



## bitFeng (Jun 18, 2005)

*Tibet is a part of China*



soulkorea said:


> MUSTANG KINGDOM btw Nepal and Tibet


Tibet is a part of China :bash:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Tibet is a country under occupation


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Liechtenstein, you never hear anything about it. yhe last time there was something about the king(?) not willing to give up his powers.


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you heard about 'TAMIL EELAM'


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Sri lanka?


----------



## Leichestern (Oct 28, 2004)

Anniyan said:


> Have you heard about 'TAMIL EELAM'


Yeah I've heard abt it. The Tamil Tigers have to trying to free the tamil dominated north called Tamil Eelam from Sri Lanka. Is that right?


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

virtual said:


> Tibet is a country under occupation


how about New Caledonia or Tahiti


----------



## atkinson1 (Jun 30, 2003)

Tokelau is quite a cool country.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Anybody knows some facts about Bhutan? (Apart from where it is situated...).


----------



## atkinson1 (Jun 30, 2003)

There was a guy from Bhutan that used to run my local dairy.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I only know that it's a monarchy, not even the size of Switzerland and one of the most cut-off countries in the world. So I never actually met someone from there - though we have a lot of Indians, Tamils and a few Nepalesi here.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

fox1 said:


> how about New Caledonia or Tahiti


yeah, sort of too


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> I only know that it's a monarchy, not even the size of Switzerland and one of the most cut-off countries in the world. So I never actually met someone from there - though we have a lot of Indians, Tamils and a few Nepalesi here.


Bhutan is number 177 (I believe) on Fifa's world ranking list. Last after Montserrat last year they played a match against them and Bhutan won. Bhutan is a monarchy but the king's number is in the yellow pages and everybody can call him if he wants to. People in Bhutan are not that rich but the people in Bhutan are reconned as the happiest in the world.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes I know - the GDP is one of the lowest but no one is starving or lives in povertry like in this oceanian island, I forgot the name of...


----------



## npinguy (Apr 15, 2004)

Nacho_82 said:


> San Marino and Vatican city are entirely surrounded by Italy


san marino - yes.

vatican - oh come on it's just a few squares.


lesotho is actually fairly decently-sized


----------



## Paperyostrich (Aug 20, 2011)

I know every country and capital on the planet so they arn't uncommon or unheard of to me


----------



## gat300 (Jun 17, 2011)

Same as above but in my opinion, the least three known countries for each continent would be:

North America:

- St Kitts and Nevis
- St Vincent and the Grenadines
- St Lucia

South America:

- Suriname
- Guyana
- Paraguay (A lot of people know about Paraguay but there's not any other less-knowned country in South America because French Guyana is an oversea department of France)

Europe:

- Andorra
- San Marino
- Kosovo (Some may not call it a country, but I do)

Asia:

- Brunei
- Maldives
- Timor-Leste

Africa: 

- Comoros
- Mauritius
- Sao Tome and Principe

Oceania:

- Kiribati
- Palau
- Marshall Islands

This is my opinion.


----------



## marobara (Sep 21, 2009)

If you understand the topic of this thread as 'a country that the least is known about' I would nominate Albania and Macedonia.

I mean every European did hear about these countries but hardly anybody knows:
- any city (well, some know Tirana and Skopje but that's about it)
- anybody famous from there
- anything that is produced there
- anything about the political system there
- anything about the language
- anything about the cuisine
- what currency is used there
- nobody has ever been there

Which is very strange for a European country - so close and so unknown. Particularly Albania (Mediterranean coast and almost no tourists?).


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

gat300 said:


> Same as above but in my opinion, the least three known countries for each continent would be:
> 
> North America:
> 
> ...


I agree with your choices except for a few.


----------



## iL_Paragua (Jan 18, 2008)

Paraguay unknown??? soccer, Larisa Riquelme, bishop president :lol:


----------



## Ushiro (May 20, 2010)

Paraguay is quite known for me :lol:


----------



## Dr_Cosmo (Nov 8, 2010)

The least known European country is the UK aka Britain. :lol:

The US thinks it belongs to them,
Australia thinks it is Commonwealth
and Britain itself always denied to be European whatsoever.

And what about core Europe ?
Well, the Brits drive on the leftside, it can´t be European either ....


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

marobara said:


> If you understand the topic of this thread as 'a country that the least is known about' I would nominate Albania and Macedonia.
> 
> I mean every European did hear about these countries but hardly anybody knows:
> - any city (well, some know Tirana and Skopje but that's about it)
> ...


Crap???


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Why do people dredge up old threads like this from the dead? They only lead to rapid p*****g matches.


----------

